# Ever Seen Any Albino Elk?? pic...



## Dave Hadden (Oct 21, 2010)

Given the odds of seeing one it's remarkable to see two together. Guy I know took this pic somewhere in Utah. 

Take care.


----------



## tree md (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow, that's awesome!


----------

